# Hans Zimmer: Kopano pt III



## JohnyC (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't know if you guys have heard this, but I recently saw Tears of the Sun and heard this song at the end of the movie.....and wow.....so powerful. Ive always loved Hans Zimmer, but have never heard this one. It may be a bit contemporary for some, but I like his use of African instruments and vocals...it fits well.....gives me chills everytime I hear it. Anyway what do you guys think of it?


----------

